# Weekend Thread...9/3 - 9/6



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2010)

Who's got plans for the long weekend, any excitement going on?

me -
nothing.. scrambling to find something to do with the kids.
may head north and hit up the Bromley Adventure park or the ziplines @ berkshire east.

have been splitting wood so i need to stack it.. that should be fun.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2010)

Resurrecting this oldie-but-goodie type of thread? 

Today: errands, grocery shopping, daughter's 1st soccer practice tonight
Tomorrow: no f'in clue
Sunday: bike ride in the morning with B (hey, I'm getting in the woods again!) and then, no f'in clue
Monday: probably the homework I didn't do all weekend... 

I suspect that my daughter's soccer practice tonight may bring more soccer at some point this weekend but they have been pretty secretive so far with that information.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2010)

Today - work till 1, then stock up on milk and bread for the hurricane

Saturday - maybe early bike ride it we don't get a lot of rain tonight and then ?? Evening meet up with friend that's in from out of town

Sunday- early am bike ride, Wedding in the afternoon in Mystic

Monday - a whole lot of nothing probably


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Sunday- early am bike ride, Wedding in the afternoon in Mystic
> 
> Monday - a whole lot of nothing probably



you are getting married on Sunday but no honeymoon on Monday? WTF


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2010)

Tomorrow:  helping my son with his Eagle Scout Project
Sunday or Monday: going to the in-laws house to do some clean-up


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2010)

No plans or any real idea of what we're doing other than:


severine said:


> daughter's 1st soccer practice tonight



and:


severine said:


> Sunday: bike ride in the morning with B (hey, I'm getting in the woods again!)


which I'm really looking forward to!


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2010)

Playing drums at a party on Sat in Jerz..
Hiking and trail cutting Sunday and Monday..


----------



## Glenn (Sep 3, 2010)

In VT....day off today. DrJeff and Mrs DrJeff are coming by later today. Tomorrow, we'll head over to Brewfest at Mt Snow. I think we may have some family up Sunday. I'm sure we'll do some biking and canoeing throughout the weekend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2010)

Heading down to the beach in Westerly tomorrow provided the in-laws place isn't washed away.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 3, 2010)

Kingdom trails with a side of Millstone.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> you are getting married on Sunday but no honeymoon on Monday? WTF



Not my wedding, can't find anyone who will put up with me for more than a month! It's actually a same sex marriage so it should be interesting.


----------



## severine (Sep 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Not my wedding, can't find anyone who will put up with me for more than a month! It's actually a same sex marriage so it should be interesting.



Can't find someone if you swear off of women, you know. 

Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> In VT....day off today. DrJeff and Mrs DrJeff are coming by later today. Tomorrow, we'll head over to Brewfest at Mt Snow. I think we may have some family up Sunday. I'm sure we'll do some biking and canoeing throughout the weekend.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^
|||||||||||||||||||||

What Glenn said


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2010)

4.5 day weekend for me as I took Tuesday and today I'm working from home.

Fri - workout after I'm done working.  Mow the lawn if it's not raining.
Sat - Chores
Sun - Got free tickets to a Phillies game
Mon - Relax
Tues - Thinking about going for a hike somewhere.


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 3, 2010)

Mostly a boating weekend.  I thought tonight might be interesting.  Thought it would be a night at the Tiki Bar with some light rain and maybe some gusting winds and some rum.  I think I could water ski on the lake right now its so calm.  I was hoping to see at least some white caps and drink some hurricanes.  The weather's supposed to be great the rest of the weekend so there will be plenty of "Red Neck Yacht Clubbing" going on. (and hopefully some skiing).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## HD333 (Sep 3, 2010)

Staying local (finally) for the long weeknd.

Self imposed boycott of the lakehouse as the sister in law is there with her family.

Fri- Dinner my place with my folks
Sat - Golf early AM at my neighbors club, prep for Sunday cookout then hang with wife and kids
Sun - AM bike ride, then hike with dog,kids, & wife.  Cookout in the PM, pulling out the Orion for some ribs with the Bro in law and neighbors.  Possible town fireworks if we motivate.
Mon - Parade in my town, watch at my sister house.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> |||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> What Glenn said



Chillin' with a beer....just relaxing before you guys head over.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 3, 2010)

Tonight:  work
Tomorrow:  probably clean up the yahd...fix if there's anything that'll need fixing...probably tons of the bumper bunch of crabapples will drop(hopefully!!), along with leaves...etc.
  Fix some stuff over the grill by afternoon.....
Night:  work
Rest of weekend:  just wing it....should be epic..lol.  
Think by mid-afternoon I should get toebox in AT liner shaved down for perfect fitting boot...etc.
(drinks interspersed over wkend at appropriate times.....)  If temps are good....drive up country for maybe a hike somewhere with others...


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 3, 2010)

Today: Still at work as of now. Dinner with the lady and the in-laws-to-be at a nice restaurant.

Tomorrow: 18 holes in the morning, and one of my best friend's weddings in the evening.

Sunday: Golf after lunch with a new friend (a fellow college alum who happens to be dating my fiancee's friend), then dinner w the ladies and revelry in the yard to fellow. Volume to be supplied by Victory Brewing.

Monday: Late morning golf, then maybe some retail sales shopping. Prob lift some weights, catch up on some TV (Weeds, Mad Men, Hard Knocks) and maybe rewatch the Buckeye game from last night, as well as snippets of other college foosball.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 3, 2010)

Thinking about upgrading my WP to 3.0.1. Currently several releases behind so I am expecting much fun with various plugins and design issues. Full backup currently in progress! 

First bike ride since my metric century two weekends ago. Which means it is my first day not working 10+ hours since then as well. So I will celebrate with a day off before heading into work on Sunday to clean up the mess while no one else is there (my most productive time).

Dinner with S somewhere. Some movies. Lots of relaxing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Today: Still at work as of now. Dinner with the lady and the in-laws-to-be at a nice restaurant.


I go there pretty often.  I love the hangar steak.  I've been hitting Joe's recently a lot also.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Thinking about upgrading my WP to 3.0.1. Currently several releases behind so I am expecting much fun with various plugins and design issues. Full backup currently in progress!


Ahhh. Well, that was easier than I had hoped considering I was on 2.1 or 2.2 or something like that. :roll: :-o Only lost one plugin but it was my menubar plugin which is a vital navigation tool. They must have changed the tag code to call the menubar into the page. Time to go digging for a code change with the latest version of the plugin. Let the fun begin!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> .....I think we may have some family up Sunday. I'm sure we'll do some biking and canoeing throughout the weekend.



Another great payoff from paddling Glenn....always gives you the emergency getaway... _Sorry, we'll be gone paddling for the weekend_...
$.01


----------



## Glenn (Sep 6, 2010)

bigbog said:


> Another great payoff from paddling Glenn....always gives you the emergency getaway... _Sorry, we'll be gone paddling for the weekend_...
> $.01



HA! I didn't even think of that!


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 7, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I go there pretty often.  I love the hangar steak.  I've been hitting Joe's recently a lot also.



What is Joe's?


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 7, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> What is Joe's?


The pizza place across the street from Huntley Tavern.


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 7, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> The pizza place across the street from Huntley Tavern.



Never been. Worth it as compared to the downtown pizza places?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2010)

I decided to extend my weekend into today.  I hope work isn't too upset by that decision...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Today - work till 1, then stock up on milk and bread for the hurricane
> 
> Saturday - maybe early bike ride it we don't get a lot of rain tonight and then ?? Evening meet up with friend that's in from out of town
> 
> ...



I actually accomplished all of that.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I decided to extend my weekend into today.  I hope work isn't too upset by that decision...




i was seriously debating that same move last night but it seemed like it would be waaaay to obvious.


We went cabining in Stonington with some neighbors.  72 hours of drinking, burning stuff and eating lots of grilled meat products.  I'm goin on the wagon for a while.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> i was seriously debating that same move last night but it seemed like it would be waaaay to obvious.
> 
> 
> We went cabining in Stonington with some neighbors.  72 hours of drinking, burning stuff and eating lots of grilled meat products.  I'm goin on the wagon for a while.



Obvious smobvious, I gave up worrying about taking obvious vacation days a long time ago. :lol:  I'm sure they think I'm really sick when I call in on snow days too.... :lol: 

I hope they don't read this forum...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> 72 hours of drinking, burning stuff and eating lots of grilled meat products.  I'm goin on the wagon for a while.



I take it that means you are giving up grilled meat for a while?


----------

